# Cinnoxicam for MF



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there

I read a study (link below) that cinnoxicam when given as a 30mg suppository every 4 days along side L-carnitine (2 g/d) + acetyl-L-carnitine (1 g/d) can do good things for some men with poor sperm parameters. I know that its a nonsterodial anti inflamatory but I have looked everywhere (on google and on here) and even called a chemist this morning and I can't find any info on how I could get hold of it for my dh.

Would you have any idea where it comes from or how to get it, would it be worth a trip to the GP to try and get a prescription?

I've also posted on the male factor board to see if anyone else has heard of it.

Really appreciate any info.
Cheers
xxx

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15292108

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Cinnoxicam is a specific salt of a NSAID, piroxicam cinnamate. In the UK it's the anhydrous form, piroxicam that is available. You can get this on prescription from GP.


----------

